# Got 2" of snow!! Had to plow 2 feet!!!!!!!!!!!!



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Got hit with a suprise little storm this morning. There was a 20% chance of a trace to an inch. At 4:30 this morning it was not doing a thing. At 7:00 this morning you could not see the houses that are 150 - 200 yards away. Wind was howling at 47 mph. Complete white out here this morning. By 10:00 the sun was out and every drive was drifted in. It made for a not so fun day pushing big drives with anywhere from 6 " of snow to 3 feet in some places and most sitting at 12" to 24". Guess I will finish my unoccupieds tomorrow and propbably do most of the ones I did today again as it is suppose to be windy all night with 15 - 20 mph winds.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

ECS;488151 said:


> Got hit with a suprise little storm this morning. There was a 20% chance of a trace to an inch. At 4:30 this morning it was not doing a thing. At 7:00 this morning you could not see the houses that are 150 - 200 yards away. Wind was howling at 47 mph. Complete white out here this morning. By 10:00 the sun was out and every drive was drifted in. It made for a not so fun day pushing big drives with anywhere from 6 " of snow to 3 feet in some places and most sitting at 12" to 24". Guess I will finish my unoccupieds tomorrow and propbably do most of the ones I did today again as it is suppose to be windy all night with 15 - 20 mph winds.


That's a good deal for you...making money and it's not even snowing...just blowing!! payup

BTW...I was in Jackson Hole back in 1973 while on a cross country motorcycle trip...nice place, but the things that stand out in my mind...#1 a campground where 2 hippie girls invited me and my buddy over to their site to smoke weed and "ahem" other things...(ah sweet youth!) 
#2 The Cowboy Bar where I swear, I saw a young harmonica player who turned out years later to be that big fat dude who plays tremendously...can't recall his name but he did that song "Runaround" (john popper, maybe?)
#3 The View of the Grand Tetons...and the Muley and Elk antlers in a park there...


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

a little storm?ha-ha if that was a little one i'd hate to see a big one. later, pete


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Don't you just hate it when that happens.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Blah, blah, blah.

Wonderful, now ECS is rubbing it in too. 

Sucks to be you. :crying: :crying:


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

Sounds like the mid-mich weathermen, calling for 1-2"s today/night, we'll see. But its good $


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Everybody knows that Wyoming only gets 4" of snow in October and then it spends the rest of the winter blowing that same 4" around.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LoneCowboy;489679 said:


> Everybody knows that Wyoming only gets 4" of snow in October and then it spends the rest of the winter blowing that same 4" around.


Not so sure about that.  I was in Jackson in Feb of '97, record year. Something like 400" that year. That was beautiful and awesome.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

LoneCowboy;489679 said:


> Everybody knows that Wyoming only gets 4" of snow in October and then it spends the rest of the winter blowing that same 4" around.


LMAO  

Looks like it is going to be another great year this year Mark. Yeah it's nice, but it gets old after awhile and you can't wat for the grass to show through.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ECS;489694 said:


> LMAO
> 
> Looks like it is going to be another great year this year Mark. Yeah it's nice, but it gets old after awhile and you can't wat for the grass to show through.


Boo hoo. Cry me a frickin' river. :crying: :crying:


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh Jackson
I've always heard that Jackson has two seasons.
Winter and August 5th.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

No you have it all wrong. We do have four seasons. 
Last winter
This winter
Next winter
And all the winters yet to come


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

ECS;489754 said:


> No you have it all wrong. We do have four seasons.
> Last winter
> This winter
> Next winter
> And all the winters yet to come


Never been to any place that I thought was more beautiful no matter the season. I hope to get back out there again sometime in the future. I think it's been about 10 years. When I lived in CO I got to Jackson about 3-4 times a year travelling for Sno-Way. I always thought it would be a great area to retire some day. Please post a few pics for us. I need my Jackson Hole fix. LOL


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Well I can gaurentee you that it has changed. It was expensive then, but now it is way out of hand. Average home here is now over $1.2 million. 

It is more like poverty with a view.

Will see what I can do about getting some pictures up for you though.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

ECS;489771 said:


> Well I can gaurentee you that it has changed. It was expensive then, but now it is way out of hand. Average home here is now over $1.2 million.
> 
> It is more like poverty with a view.
> 
> Will see what I can do about getting some pictures up for you though.


Thanks ECS. I will be neat to see how things have changed. I will have to dig out some old pics that I have. I went out on the National Elk Refuge one year on a sled ride while there. One of the coolest experiences that I have ever had. After that it was always the first stop that I would make when I got into town. I would drive out , find a place to pull off, open up the windows on the truck and sit there and soak it all in. You never new what you would see while out there whether elk, foxes, big horn sheep.

I think I might start looking at some flights today.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Now you would have the chance to see wolves, mountain lions and about 700 bison on the refuge as well.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ECS;489793 said:


> Now you would have the chance to see wolves, mountain lions and about 700 bison on the refuge as well.


Road trip.  

I'll be there in about 24-26 hours.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Bring your plow with you. I will have a nice cold beer waiting for you.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;489800 said:


> Road trip.
> 
> I'll be there in about 24-26 hours.


Swing by my place, I can get us there in less than 14hrs from hear..

(as the music from "Speed Racer" plays in the background.)..


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Whatever you do Speedracer, *do not *bring a shovel with you.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

SnoFarmer;489828 said:


> Swing by my place, I can get us there in less than 14hrs from hear..
> 
> (as the music from "Speed Racer" plays in the background.)..


That 14 hours.................Is that as the crow flies.................... actual roads................... or as the SnoFarmer curb hops 

I want in. :bluebounc


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

toby4492;489838 said:


> That 14 hours.................Is that as the crow flies.................... actual roads................... *or as the SnoFarmer curb hops *
> 
> I want in. :bluebounc


LMAO  I can see them coming in a straight line all the way, hopping over everything in their path. :bluebounc


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've got some leftover stakes, should I bring those?


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;489857 said:


> I've got some leftover stakes, should I bring those?


Sure, why not????????


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Curbs! we don't let no stinking curbs stop us

lol, it is a straight shot across Nortdagota.

Once you get to Nortdagota if you stand on a beer can you can see the Tetons.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

SnoFarmer;489864 said:


> Curbs! we don't let no stinking curbs stop us
> 
> lol, it is a straight shot across Nortdagota.
> 
> Once you get to Nortdagota if you stand on a beer can you can see the Tetons.


LMAO. By the time you get there I guess there will be plenty of empties rolling around on the floor.


----------

